# broadheads



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

what broad heads do you guys use?


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

armyboy said:


> what broad heads do you guys use?


try sonic brodheads


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i have some. never used them. are they good?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

slicktricks


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

These. Till I get my paws on some stone.


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

I am using NAP crossfires this year.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

shuttle t lock broadheads. won't hunt with nothin else. i have shot most others but for right now until something else crosses my path shuttles all the way. never had any other broadhead out perform it. i like the strikers as well.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I shoot Muzzy MX-4's... Love them! I will not switch broadheads until Muzzy lets me down! (which i hope never occurs) Muzzys are by far the best Cut on Contact broadhead i have ever shot!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Grim Reaper Hades.
They are really nice.
And a great price.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i have some. never used them. are they good?


yes


----------



## MathewsMagic (Apr 17, 2007)

*Broadheads*

I love the G5 Montech. They are very sharp and they shoot very good.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

these r my braodheads


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

above:

i used those broadheads, and the blades broke when i shot them in my block.


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

rage 2 blades


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

100 grain wasp hammer sst


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Im shooting Slick Tricks 
Shoot Straight 
Ty Noe


----------



## joshdh2687 (Aug 14, 2005)

Im shooting 100 grain razorbacks. They're great, dont have to tune them to your arrow.


----------



## 10x_archer (Feb 1, 2007)

100 grain rocket's for deer


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

mechanical's grim reapers
fixed blade muzzys bad to the bone ask my friend sliced his finger to the bone


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Innerloc*

Innerloc Expandables have done me well in the past. This year I am considering goint to Slick Tricks or Spit Fires. I cant make up my mind. Maybe I should just buy some replacement blades for my trusty old Innerloc's?


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

innerloc's are good if thats whats been doing the job for you you can always just get more blades save the money for gas or even other equipment. can never have to much hunting equipment


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*hah*



PlushHunter said:


> innerloc's are good if thats whats been doing the job for you you can always just get more blades save the money for gas or even other equipment. can never have to much hunting equipment


Just ask my wife... Any item I have is too much hunting equipment.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

lol my mom said to me when i bought my martin isnt that expensive now im buying a drenalin and her jaw droped when she herd how much the whole setup will cost shes like thats a cheap car your gonna be flinging at deer. i said after a few deer it pays off for the grocerie cart


----------



## Bowhunter215 (May 2, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I shoot Muzzy MX-4's... Love them! I will not switch broadheads until Muzzy lets me down! (which i hope never occurs) Muzzys are by far the best Cut on Contact broadhead i have ever shot!




Someone correct me if I am wrong, But I don't think Muzzy's are COC????? at least if I am thinking of the same model.... I know the phantoms are, but I think all the others arn't... A cut on contact is where the blade is on the tip, such as a montec, sonic, Wasp???

All are excellent broadheads though... This year I am using 2 different heads
1. Muzzy 100gr 3blade
2. Rocky Mtn. Premier???? They look like the new COC thunderheads, picked them up from Gander for 10bucks a pack.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

100 gr. Rage 2 blade expandables.


----------



## MetalHead (Sep 20, 2007)

Mech-Grim Reaper Razortip or Razorcut, I Prefer Razortip.
Fixed- Grim Reaper Hades...Personally havent shot them yet because I like my Razortips but I have looked at them and they are impressive on blade sharpness and design. I'll shoot them when I get a new Recurve.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PlushHunter said:


> lol my mom said to me when i bought my martin isnt that expensive now im buying a drenalin and her jaw droped when she herd how much the whole setup will cost shes like thats a cheap car your gonna be flinging at deer. i said after a few deer it pays off for the grocerie cart


COuple sticks and you're getting surplus. I think my entire set up cost me... $7.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> COuple sticks and you're getting surplus. I think my entire set up cost me... $7.


thats the cheat way to go! 
but i want something that i can hight a deer with. give me a long bow and you would be off if you though the arrow at the deer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

kegan


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

I shoot muzzy's right now my mx-3s are flyin pretty good and so are my old 4 blade 100 grains Season comes in next monday still need to get permittes but its not throwin them off to the left there doin what they are suppoed to doin flyin wise so im not up set up. I'll post again when i get them flyin perfect.


----------



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

im currently shootin 100gr sonic broadheads from american broadhead company but thinking of getting either the 125gr buckmaster broadhead from american broad head company or the crimson cudas from the crimson talon line the have a 1 and 3/4 in cutting hole


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> above:
> 
> i used those broadheads, and the blades broke when i shot them in my block.


mine did to so i got some stingers


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> mine did to so i got some stingers


hey the blades are very loose on them.
my brother and i went turkey hunting and he had to take one of my heads because the blades on the sonic had fallen off.


----------



## MetalHead (Sep 20, 2007)

If you want a little more information on why to shoot Grim Reapers. View some of the videos on the link below.




http://grimreaperbroadheads.com/videos.html#


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Crimson Talons
www.spintite.com
Wouldn't shoot a different head. They have never let me down.


----------

